# userforusing's Wallpaper Stuff



## userforusing (1 Aug. 2015)

So...in letzter Zeit hat sich hier ganz schön was angesammelt und ich sitze jetzt immer öfter wieder an Photoshop und finde immer mehr gefallen dran.
Daher dachte ich mir, ich mach hier mal was auf um ein bisschen Feedback zu sammeln.
Momentan mache ich viele Wallpaper/Bilder mit besonders intensiven Farben und hohen Kontrasten, ihr werdet sicher auch oft mehrer Variationen finden.

Hier mal ein Schwung von heute Nachmittag, ich lade demnächst noch ein paar ältere Sachen hoch.

Bitte nicht schlagen, ich bin nach wie vor etwas eingerostet.​

Nina Agdal





Anja Rubik



 

 

Miranda Kerr




 

Rosie H. Whiteley 



 

Margott Robbie



 

 


Emma Roberts



​


----------



## Rolli (1 Aug. 2015)

Schöner Anfang :thx: dir


----------



## FunkyCop999 (1 Aug. 2015)

Jup schöner Start weiter so :thumbup:


----------



## Harry1982 (1 Aug. 2015)

Danke fürs Emmchen Walli


----------



## Toolman (1 Aug. 2015)

Schöner Anfang, Miranda und Rosie gehen immer 

Hab den Thread mal - wie die anderen Wallpaper-Treads auch - oben angepinnt. Dann findet man ihn leichter


----------



## luuckystar (1 Aug. 2015)

Tolle Wallpaper!
Hast du auch was von Michelle Hunziker


----------



## userforusing (1 Aug. 2015)

Danke für die vielen Kommentare



Toolman schrieb:


> Hab den Thread mal - wie die anderen Wallpaper-Treads auch - oben angepinnt. Dann findet man ihn leichter


Danke dafür, dann muss ich wohl wirklich öfters was posten 



luuckystar schrieb:


> Hast du auch was von Michelle Hunziker



Momentan nicht, wenn du aber irgend ein bestimmtes Bild hast, schreib mir eine PN und ich schau mal, ob ich damit was machen kann.


----------



## userforusing (2 Aug. 2015)

Blake Lively



 

​


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2015)

Vielen vielen Dank für Blake. :WOW: :WOW:


----------



## userforusing (2 Aug. 2015)

Hier mal noch ein paar ältere Sachen.​

Kate Beckinsale

Das Bild habe ich vor einer Weile als Request in einem anderen Forum gemacht. War ziemlich heftig getagged, ist aber ganz gut geworden, wie ich finde.



-->

-->

​


----------



## userforusing (2 Aug. 2015)

Und dann hier mal noch, wohl der Hauptgrund warum ich Photoshop wieder aufgemacht habe: Nina Agdal SI (und andere)

Ach ja, die guten SI Tags, halten mich auch nicht auf, allerdings kann es sein, dass hier und da ein paar Schönheitsfehler zu sehen sind...

Nina Agdal



 

 

 

 

 


Besonders da bild mit dem Canyon war schwierig, vor allem weil ich hier den Hintergrund extrem weit erweitern musste, habe etwas mit dem Distort/Displace Filter gespielt, sieht dadurch eher etwas artistisch aus und...ach egal NIPPEL!​


----------



## userforusing (2 Aug. 2015)

Candice Swanepoel



 

 

 

 



Das erste Bild habe ich so glaube ich noch nirgends gesehen, im Original hat sie nämlich nur einen Ellbogen. Ich hab da mal etwas transplantiert :thumbup:​


----------



## frank63 (2 Aug. 2015)

Tolle Wallis von Kate und Nina.

Ergänzung - Von Candice natürlich auch!


----------



## dianelized20 (2 Aug. 2015)

userforusing schrieb:


> Danke für die vielen Kommentare
> 
> 
> Danke dafür, dann muss ich wohl wirklich öfters was posten



Das sowieso  Welcome back


----------



## Rolli (3 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für die weiteren tollen Wallis :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (6 Aug. 2015)

Joanna Halpin



 

 



 

 

 

Miranda Kerr

 



 

 
​


----------



## dianelized20 (6 Aug. 2015)

Nette Wallis :thumbup: haste eventuell Lust auch in 16:10 zu posten (z.B. 1920x1200)


----------



## userforusing (6 Aug. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Nette Wallis :thumbup: haste eventuell Lust auch in 16:10 zu posten (z.B. 1920x1200)



Boah 16:10 ist ja eigentlich totes Format...:/
Aber ich behalt das mal im Hinterkopf, wenn die Auflösung es zulässt, mach ich auch gerne ne 1200er Variante dazu.


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für Miranda


----------



## userforusing (7 Aug. 2015)

Julia Crown [NSFW]

16:10



 

 

 

16:9

[URL=http://www.imagebam.com/image/baaa43427060888]






[/URL] 

​


----------



## Rolli (7 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für sexy Julia


----------



## userforusing (9 Aug. 2015)

Die Hitze...

Jetzt auch alles in 16:10 :thumbup: (Ich vermisse den :ehhh1: Smiley von skins )

Chloe Moretz



 



Anna Sophia Robb




 



Nina Agdal



 

 


 

 


 

​


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2015)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (9 Aug. 2015)

@Rolli: Sehr gerne.

Hier mal noch alles was ich noch so auf der Platte habe. Hier ist nicht alles 16:10, habe nur eben ein paar Bilder nochmal neu gecropped, weil die die falsche Auflösung hatten ​

Nina Agdal



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Candice Swanepoel (16:10)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Rosie H. Whiteley (16:10)



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Avril Lavigne



​


----------



## Rolli (9 Aug. 2015)

Reizend vor allen die Nina :drip: :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (11 Aug. 2015)

:thx: für die Rosie :drip:


----------



## userforusing (20 Aug. 2015)

Olivia Holt



 

 

 

 

 

 

Elsa Hosk :|
(wann lernen diese ganzen Studios eigentlich mal, Fotos in einem Ordentlichen Format (+Dateinamen) zu veröffentlichen :angry



 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## dianelized20 (20 Aug. 2015)

Danke für beide, Elsa kennt man doch oder`?


----------



## userforusing (20 Aug. 2015)

dianelized15 schrieb:


> Danke für beide, Elsa kennt man doch oder`?



Ich war doch lange _out of the game_


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2015)

:thx: dir für die beiden Schönen


----------



## userforusing (1 Sep. 2015)

Candice Swanepoel, Anja Rubik, Miranda Kerr



 

 

 

Qualität der Bilder ist recht bescheiden, aber ich dachte mir, was solls... Daher aber nur eine Auflösung heute​


----------



## Rolli (1 Sep. 2015)

Reizende Ladys :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (4 Sep. 2015)

Candice Swanepoel 




 

 

 

 

 

 

 



 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Sep. 2015)

:thx: dir für lecker Candice


----------



## Sachse (8 Sep. 2015)

da ich deine Werke eh von ... kenne, freut es mich, das du nun auch bei uns am Start bist  noch ein Homer mehr 

vielen Dank für Schatzi Blake





auch der Rest ist 1A, mir aber zu Model-lastig (frag bei D15 und tool nach warum )


----------



## userforusing (8 Sep. 2015)

Sachse schrieb:


> da ich deine Werke eh von ... kenne, freut es mich, das du nun auch bei uns am Start bist  noch ein Homer mehr
> 
> vielen Dank für Schatzi Blake
> 
> ...



Danke für den Kommentar. Feedback ist sehr wichtig. Bin, was Non-Models (und Models) angeht, noch immer nicht so ganz auf dem Laufenden, also Vorschläge sind immer willkommen


----------



## userforusing (17 Okt. 2015)

Hab wieder mal was, kommt sicher wieder mehr in nächster Zeit.

Nina Agdal



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

clean



 

 
​


----------



## Rolli (18 Okt. 2015)

:thx: dir für die nette Nina


----------



## userforusing (21 Okt. 2015)

Miranda Kerr

16:9 hat zwei Versionen, (geschnitten und erweitert) welche gefällt euch besser?



 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (21 Okt. 2015)

userforusing schrieb:


> Miranda Kerr
> 
> 16:9 hat zwei Versionen, (geschnitten und erweitert) welche gefällt euch besser?​


Da es Miranda ist... beide!


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Okt. 2015)

Mir die 16:10 Version 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (21 Okt. 2015)

Bei Miranda gefällt mir alles  :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (21 Okt. 2015)

Na dann passts doch :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (23 Okt. 2015)

Emma Roberts



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Miranda Kerr



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

Victoria Justice



 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2015)

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (25 Okt. 2015)

Miranda Kerr :thumbup:



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Rolli (25 Okt. 2015)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Miranda


----------



## userforusing (25 Okt. 2015)

Sehr gerne, Qualität von dem Bild war ja nicht so toll, zumal da ja auch irgendwas gefehlt hat...
Aber ich denke ist ganz gut geworden.


----------



## userforusing (27 Okt. 2015)

Adrianne Palicki

Stammt ursprünglich aus einem nicht ganz so schicken Scan (na, eigentlich 2). Konnte mich mal wieder nicht für einen Effekt entscheiden. :thumbup:



 




 




 

 
​


----------



## Rolli (27 Okt. 2015)

Wieder mal sehr chic :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (27 Okt. 2015)

:thx: für Adrianne :thumbup:

Der erste Effekt sagt mir nicht so zu, der Rest findet sicher den Weg auf meinen Desktop


----------



## userforusing (27 Okt. 2015)

Toolman schrieb:


> :thx: für Adrianne :thumbup:
> 
> Der erste Effekt sagt mir nicht so zu, der Rest findet sicher den Weg auf meinen Desktop



Freut mich zu hören. 
Danke auch für das Feedback, ich mag den hohen Kontast dagegen am meisten


----------



## Toolman (27 Okt. 2015)

Gerne! 

Ich bin eigentlich auch ein Fan von Bildern mit hohem Kontrast, mache ich selbst auch oft so, aber dann setze ich auch meistens die Farbsättigung runter damit es trotz hohem Kontrast dezenter wirkt. Gefällt mir persönlich besser.
Aber vielleicht hat mich auch gerade hier nur der "gelbe" Stich gestört


----------



## userforusing (28 Okt. 2015)

Rosie Jones

Verdammt, Kaffe kalt geworden 



 

 

 

 

 


​


----------



## userforusing (28 Okt. 2015)

Nina Agdal



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## luuckystar (28 Okt. 2015)

Klasse Arbeit.
Hast du meine Michelle Hunziker Pics schon bearbeitet?


----------



## userforusing (28 Okt. 2015)

luuckystar schrieb:


> Hast du meine Michelle Hunziker Pics schon bearbeitet?



Bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen. Hab sie mir alle schonmal angeguckt, leider ist die Qualität nicht so besonders...ich schau aber die Tage nochmal rein!:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (28 Okt. 2015)

Sehr schön vor allen Nina :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (31 Okt. 2015)

Man man man, muss echt mal meinen Desktop aufräumen, hier ist ein Anfang.

Elizabeth Henstridge 
















Qualität des Scans war seeeeehr mager, S/W gehts :thumbup:







Chloe Benett







Das war mal wieder so ein super Bild wo man einfach viel zu viel Abschneiden musste, um es passend auf den Bildschirm zu bekommen. Will ich natürlich nicht. Aber der Hintergrund ist fürchterlich zu erweitern. Also hab ich viel gestempelt, wenn das aber keiner sieht, hab ich nix gesagt 

Adrianne Palicki







 Und ja, Agents of SHIELD rockt!!​


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2015)

Nette Wallis :thx: dir


----------



## hans1701 (12 Nov. 2015)

klasse arbeit


----------



## userforusing (14 Nov. 2015)

Nina Agdal


16:9



[URL=http://imgbox.com/xWzsM8q7]

 [/URL]

 



16:10



 

 

 




BTS:


--> 

--> 

-->

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2015)

Einfach nur klasse :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (19 Nov. 2015)

Amber Heard 
Sorry 16:10 Nutzer, war hier einfach nicht drin.



 

 

 



Emma Stone



 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Lauren Cohan



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Rihanna



 



Solveig Mork Hansen



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Puuh, so langsam ist mein Desktop wieder sauber :thumbup:




Außerdem habe ich noch ein paar alte Sachen etwas aufgehübscht, ursprünglich aus dem ersten Post

Anja Rubik



 

 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Rolli (19 Nov. 2015)

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (26 Nov. 2015)

Maggie Duran 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (26 Nov. 2015)

Toll :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (8 Dez. 2015)

Adrianne Palicki​ 



 

 -->




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (9 Dez. 2015)

Lecker Mädel :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (10 Dez. 2015)

Candice Swanepoel

Quelle hatte Bescheidene Qualität 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 


​


----------



## Rolli (10 Dez. 2015)

Aber ein tolles Motiv :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (13 Dez. 2015)

Emma Watson



 

 

 



Emma Roberts



 



Olivia Holt 
da gabs nun wirklich nix mehr zu tun 



 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (13 Dez. 2015)

Emma geht immer:thx::thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (13 Dez. 2015)

Emma Roberts



 

 

 

 





 

 


 







 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (13 Dez. 2015)

:thx: dir für die flotten Emmas :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (14 Dez. 2015)

In the Zone :thumbup:

Alles ein bischen älter schon, ich muss bisschen Ordnung schaffen. 
Ich versuche ab jetzt auch ein bisschen mehr Ordnung in die Posts zu bringen, indem ich die beiden Ratios von einander trenne, zumindest wenn es mehr als 2 Bilder sind. Um die Schreibarbeit gering zu halten: erst 16:9, dann 16:10. Mal sehen obs klappt 

Adrianne Palicki [Redhead :drip:]



 

 




 

 



Candice Swanepoel 
[hier war nicht viel zu tun, mal eine schöne Abwechslung mt HQs zu arbeiten^^]




 

 

 


 

 




Jenna Pietersen 



 

 


 



Mila Kunis







 

 





 

 

 

 



Miranda Kerr







Nadine Leopold








Rosie H Whiteley








​


----------



## Rolli (14 Dez. 2015)

Mach mal  sobald immer so schöne Wallis dabei rauskommen :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (11 Jan. 2016)

Puuuh da ist man mal 3 wochen weg und schon hat man irgendwie alles vergessen.
Ist an dem ersten Bild irgendwas seltsam...? 

Emma Roberts



 

 



 

 
​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (11 Jan. 2016)

userforusing schrieb:


> Puuuh da ist man mal 3 wochen weg und schon hat man irgendwie alles vergessen.
> Ist an dem ersten Bild irgendwas seltsam...? ​




Die Rechte Seite ist heller als die Linke, aber ich glaube das ist so gewollt

Ne ich finde man sieht das du den Rand dupliziert hast, da wäre jetzt ein Brush oder Artwork gut um es zu vertuschen ​


----------



## userforusing (11 Jan. 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Die Rechte Seite ist heller als die Linke, aber ich glaube das ist so gewollt


Jo das ist einfach durch die Kurven bzw. Filter


FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Ne ich finde man sieht das du den Rand dupliziert hast, da wäre jetzt ein Brush oder Artwork gut um es zu vertuschen


Achso da könnte man nochma drüber gehen, aber das ist nicht was ich meinte

Ich sag's aber auch nicht 

Hier noch ein Update mit etwas saubererem Hintergrund 





 



Kann das mal ein Mod im eigentlichen Post ersetzen?


----------



## userforusing (11 Jan. 2016)

Stefanie Scott
was besseres ist mir für den Hintergrund nicht einfallen



 



Nina Agdal



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Brian (11 Jan. 2016)

*Möcht mich mal an dieser Stelle für deine tolle Arbeit bedanken,mach weiter so lieber Kollege und hab spass dran genau wie ich,gruss Brian.... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:*


----------



## userforusing (11 Jan. 2016)

@Brian: Sehr gerne, danke fürs Feedback


----------



## Rolli (11 Jan. 2016)

Schöne Arbeiten wieder mal :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (16 Jan. 2016)

Heute habe ich mal ein wenig wieder mit Hintergründen und Brushes experimentiert, irgendwie mache ich das aber nach wie vor nicht gerne. 

April Bowlby



 

 

Emma Roberts



 

 

 



Mathilde Goehler
(Dieser Great Danes Shoot hat so tolle Bilder aber die Qualität ist unterirdisch  Oder hab ich HD Verpasst?)



 

 

Nina Agdal



 



Sandra Kubicka



 

 
​


----------



## Toolman (16 Jan. 2016)

Du Plagiator 

:thx: für Sandra


----------



## Rolli (19 Jan. 2016)

Klasse besonders Emma :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (21 Jan. 2016)

Emma wird bei mir auch immer beliebter 

Candice Swanepoel











Miranda Kerr
vielleicht kommen hier ja noch upgrades, bis dahin ist die Qualität eher bescheiden, ergo viel Kontrast































Nina Agdal











Firefox klaut mir immer die Leerzeichen und fügt nen "_"ein , was soll der Mist:angry:​


----------



## Rolli (21 Jan. 2016)

WoW heisse Strandladys  :thx: dir für die tollen Wallis


----------



## userforusing (23 Jan. 2016)

Candice Swanepeol



 

 

 

 

Kayley Couco
Quelldatei wahr seeeehr bescheiden. Ist mehr ein Experiment gewesen. 



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## userforusing (24 Jan. 2016)

Ich hab auf der Platte noch ein paar alte (ganz alte) Sachen gefunden. Teilweise noch von skins.be. Sind aber ein paar schöne Motive dabei, daher dachte ich, ich lad das mal mit hoch.
Ist alles 16:10 wie es aussieht. Alles bisschen durcheinander. Kann auch sein, dass etwas doppelt ist...
Enthält:

Adriana Lima, Avril Lavigne, Bar Refaeli, Catrinel Menghia, Emma Stone, Emma Watson, Laura Acuna, Miranda Kerr, Misa Campo eek Jessica Alba, Olivia Munn, Olga Kurylenkow Scarlett Johannson, Rosie H Whiteley, Rosie Jones



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (24 Jan. 2016)

Danke, die gefallen mir besser als deine aktuellen Werke


----------



## Toolman (24 Jan. 2016)

Schöne Sachen dabei :thumbup:



userforusing schrieb:


> Misa Campo eek ​


​ Die hatte ich garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Lang lang ist's her  Das waren noch Zeiten...


----------



## userforusing (24 Jan. 2016)

Toolman schrieb:


> Schöne Sachen dabei :thumbup:
> 
> ​ Die hatte ich garnicht mehr auf dem Schirm. Lang lang ist's her  Das waren noch Zeiten...



Genau mein Gedanke 



FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Danke, die gefallen mir besser als deine aktuellen Werke



Danke, vielleicht mache ich dann auch mal wieder mehr in die Richtung.


----------



## MetalFan (24 Jan. 2016)

Da ist auch etwas für mich dabei!  :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (25 Jan. 2016)

Netter Mix :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (7 Feb. 2016)

Puh...lange nix gemacht. Bisschen stressig momentan..

Candice Swanepoel







Lauren Cohan


 -->
Das Bild saß schon ewig bei mir aufm Desktop. Wollte immer unbedingt was machen aber wusste nicht wie. Bis jetzt :thumbup:





















Sandra Kubicka





​


----------



## Toolman (8 Feb. 2016)

Schöne Auswahl! Besonderen Dank für Sandra :WOW:


----------



## userforusing (12 Feb. 2016)

Christian Serratos aka Rosita

Mal wieder ein wenig mit Hintergründen experimentiert...



 

​


----------



## userforusing (15 Feb. 2016)

Ganz schnell...

Nina Agdal 





 


 

 

den Tags gehe ich sicher auch noch an den Kragen :thumbup:​


----------



## userforusing (16 Feb. 2016)

Nina Agdal










​


----------



## userforusing (16 Feb. 2016)

Hab noch was gefunden

Catrinel Menghia 
(Bilder waren mal wieder sehr bescheidene Qualität... )















Sandra Kubicka



 





 

 



 





 

 



 



 

 



 
​


----------



## liopk (18 Feb. 2016)

unglaubliche tolle Wallpaper!


----------



## userforusing (19 Feb. 2016)

Danke fürs Feedback, liopk.
​ 
Catrinel Menghia



 




 



Nadine Leopold (Naja fast )


 



Nina Agdal



 




 



SI Tags sind irgendwie schlimmer geworden , ich hab mir an dem die Zähne ausgebissen und aufgegeben . Veilleicht versuch ichs nochmal aber der ist wirklich heftig.
Quelle 

​


----------



## Rolli (19 Feb. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## Toolman (19 Feb. 2016)

Tolle Wallis :thumbup: Vor allem Sandra... die is so süß


----------



## userforusing (22 Feb. 2016)

Hab mal wieder mein "Archiv" ein bisschen ausgemistet
 Vor allem alte Sachen :thumbup: Erst 16:9 dann 16:10

Candice Swanepoel
eigentlich irgend ein backstage set, aber so gutes kram dabei 


 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 




Dania Ramirez 
(Dual Monitor tauglich!)

 

 


 





Doutzen Kroes







Emma Watson







Nina Agdal
ich hoffe ich hab die noch nicht gemacht ... 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Rosie Huntington Whiteley
Bastelstunde...schlechter Scan, halbe Frau, besser gehts nicht :thumbup:

 

 


 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Feb. 2016)

Klasse Auswahl wieder mal ein dickes :thx:


----------



## userforusing (27 Feb. 2016)

Auf Rolli ist immer verlass :thumbup:

Avril Lavigne 
so hübsch..soo lange her ^^







Candice Swanepoel



 




 



Nina Agdal
irgenwie war SI früher besser...früher war alles besser :angry:



 

 




 



​


----------



## Rolli (27 Feb. 2016)

Wieder mal :thumbup:

:thx: sehr


----------



## Toolman (27 Feb. 2016)

Schöne Auswahl. Bikinis gehen immer :thumbup:


----------



## Devilfish (27 Feb. 2016)

Vielen Dank für deine Werke, besonders für Avril :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (2 März 2016)

Dane für eure Kommentare. Immer gerne.

Jennifer Lawrence










​


----------



## Rolli (2 März 2016)

:thx: dir für die hübsche Jennifer :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (8 März 2016)

Puh, lange nix mehr gemacht.

Anja Rubik



 






 


Avril Lavigne
Hab wieder mal was neues ausprobiert, Kritik?

 

 


 
Katrina Law

 

 






 

Kaley Cuoco




 




 



Sarah Gadon



 






 


​


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Hast Recht wurde mal wieder Zeit  aber kann sich sehen lassen :thumbup: :thx: sehr


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 März 2016)

Der Avril Cut sieht komisch aus, du nutzt doch PS CS 5 oder 6, Versuch es doch mal mit dem Tutorial hier http://youtu.be/vUIcQ1nXkWk

Damit stelle ich die Haare und den Körper auch immer mit frei, sollte das nicht reichen gibt es bei deviant Art auch noch Hair Brushes mit den man noch so en wenig den schlechten Cut vertuschen kann. Versuch es mal wie gesagt ich mache es immer so.

Edit: Das hier ist auch gut https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMLyirD-oz0


----------



## userforusing (8 März 2016)

Danke an Rolli und auch an Funky, hab nochmal an der Auswahl gefeilt.

Avril Lavigne 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (8 März 2016)

Besser wie vorher :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (8 März 2016)

Endlich mal was für mich dabei  :thx: für Sarah


----------



## FunkyCop999 (8 März 2016)

Jap jetzt sieht es besser aus :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (8 März 2016)

dianelized16 schrieb:


> Endlich mal was für mich dabei  :thx: für Sarah



Freut mich. Gerne. 



FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Jap jetzt sieht es besser aus :thumbup:


Jup, danke für die Tipps :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (9 Apr. 2016)

Lange Pause. Hier noch zwei Sachen, die ich vorher gemacht habe, bin aber nicht dazu gekommen, es hochzuladen.

Lauren Cohan
(wieder mal ein schlechter Scan als Grundlage :thumbup



 




 





 


​
Kommt sicher wieder mehr demnächst.


----------



## Rolli (9 Apr. 2016)

Sehr schön  dann hau mal wieder in die Tasten 

:thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (11 Apr. 2016)

Elle Fanning



 



Jessica Alba



 

 



 

 



Olivia Holt



 



Miranda Kerr





 


 



Victoria Justice



 

​


----------



## Rolli (11 Apr. 2016)

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## Weltenbummler (12 Apr. 2016)

Echt super sind die Fotos.


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Apr. 2016)

:thx: für Olivia und Elle :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (12 Apr. 2016)

Freut mich, wenns gefällt. Da war ja nun nichmehr viel zu tun. Kleine Aufwärmübung ^^


----------



## userforusing (16 Apr. 2016)

Margot Robbie





 



 

 



 



 



 

 

Zu viele Suicide Squad Trailer ​


----------



## userforusing (17 Apr. 2016)

Lauren Cohan

Oldie, gabs eigentlich auch irgendwo schon als Wallpaper, allerdings habe ich mir den Scan nochmal vorgenommen, Tags entfernt, etwas geschärft und Rauschen entfernt; 1440p :thumbup:





 






​


----------



## Rolli (18 Apr. 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (30 Apr. 2016)

Mal wieder was neues, komme einfach nicht dazu...

Avril Lavigne

Gut möglich, dass der Hintergrund hier ein bisschen "messy" ist, bei den b/w Bildern ist das immer schwierig zu erweitern. Ach ja und da fehlte ein Knie, hoffe das fällt nicht so auf 



 



Katrina Bowden



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 



Miranda Kerr







Olivia Munn



 

 







Rosie H Whiteley



 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 



​


----------



## dianelized20 (30 Apr. 2016)

Hauptsache bei Katrinchen ist alles an der richtigen Stelle 

:thx:


----------



## Devilfish (30 Apr. 2016)

Wer guckt da schon auf den Hintergrund bei dem schönen Bild 
Danke für Avril :thumbup:


----------



## Toolman (30 Apr. 2016)

Nice ones


----------



## userforusing (1 Mai 2016)

:thx:fürs Feedback.

Candice Swanepoel



 



Yvonne Strahovski
(mal wieder ein schlechter Scan etwas aufpoliert)



 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (1 Mai 2016)

Wieder mal klasse :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (2 Mai 2016)

Willa Holland

Hab das eigentlich nur schnell für mich gemacht; DIe Qualität des Bildes ist natürlich unter aller Sau, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei...



 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

:thx: dir für Willa


----------



## userforusing (2 Mai 2016)

Weil ich einmal dabei bin...

Willa Holland 
4K! :thumbup:



 



Collagen mach ich ja eigentlich nicht so oft, ist aber ganz gut geworden, hoffe ich...
​


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

Klasse :thx: dir

kannst auch weitermachen


----------



## FunkyCop999 (2 Mai 2016)

Das Wallpaper gefällt mir von der Willa:thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (2 Mai 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Das Wallpaper gefällt mir von der Willa:thumbup:



Ist ja auch Willa :thumbup:

@Rolli: Essenspause muss schon sein


----------



## Rolli (2 Mai 2016)

userforusing schrieb:


> Ist ja auch Willa :thumbup:
> 
> @Rolli: Essenspause muss schon sein



Aber nur eine kurze


----------



## userforusing (3 Mai 2016)

Willa Holland 












 



 



 



 

 

 

 


(bescheidene Qualität...)









 



 

 



 

​


----------



## FunkyCop999 (3 Mai 2016)

Für LQ bedanke ich mich nicht


----------



## userforusing (3 Mai 2016)

FunkyCop999 schrieb:


> Für LQ bedanke ich mich nicht








5 von 7 WQHD


----------



## Rolli (3 Mai 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Willa


----------



## userforusing (25 Mai 2016)

Anastasia Scheglova




Danke an Rolli fürs posten












Alicja Ruchala 



 

 

 

 

 



Emily Ratajkowski



 
















m/ Sara J Underwood




 

Hunter Haley King



 


​


----------



## Rolli (25 Mai 2016)

:thx: dir ufo hast wieder klasse Arbeit gemacht :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (26 Mai 2016)

Katrina Bowden
mal wieder ein Scan



















​


----------



## Rolli (26 Mai 2016)

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (26 Mai 2016)

goodpost thx2 fürs sexy Katrinchen


----------



## userforusing (27 Mai 2016)

Dann gibts hier gleich noch einen Nachschlag

Alexina Graham 4K :thumbup:
Redhead










 

 

 

 

 

 
"nur" FullHD, vielleicht etwas seltsam gedreht











Alexis Ren 



 



 



 



Katrina Bowden 4K:thumbup:



 





 

 


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Mai 2016)

Wunderbar :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (29 Mai 2016)

Alicja Ruchala 



 

 

 

 

 



Avril Alexander



 



Carmella Rose



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Joanna Halpin



 

​


----------



## Rolli (29 Mai 2016)

Klasse :thumbup: besonders Carmella :thx:


----------



## Toolman (29 Mai 2016)

:thx: dir, besonders für Carmella und Joanna :supi:


----------



## userforusing (31 Mai 2016)

Von Carmella kommt sicher noch mehr :thumbup:

Ana Orlova



 








Anastasia Scheglova







 







 

 

 



Carmella Rose



 






 

Laura Vandervoort 4K :thumbup:
(alt, lag noch auf der Platte...)



 

​


----------



## Rolli (31 Mai 2016)

Die Anastasia ist heiss :thumbup: :thx: dir für die tollen Wallis


----------



## userforusing (5 Juni 2016)

Carmella Rose

















Georgia Grace Martin
Die Fotos haben alle einen etwas seltsamen Filter, kommt nicht von mir.













 

















Josephine Skriver





​


----------



## Toolman (5 Juni 2016)

Feine Auswahl :WOW:


----------



## Rolli (5 Juni 2016)

Wieder klasse :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (7 Juni 2016)

Blake Lively



 




 



Rachel Cook








 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 



Solveig Mork Hansen 4K:thumbup:



 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (7 Juni 2016)

Paar Posts hier verpasst, gut dass ich mal wieder reingeschaut hab 

:thx:


----------



## Rolli (8 Juni 2016)

Feine Sache :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (16 Juni 2016)

Mal wieder was, momentan wenig Zeit

Bar Refaeli 4K:thumbup:



 



Candice Swanepoel



 









Nina Agdal 



 


​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juni 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (9 Juli 2016)

Puuuh, mal wieder was neues, war etwas stressig die letzten Wochen.

Viel UHD und 4K :thumbup:

Katy B



 











Juno Temple 












Robyn Lawley



















 



Kommt sicher noch mehr :thumbup:​


----------



## Rolli (9 Juli 2016)

und wieder mal klasse :thumbup: :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (11 Juli 2016)

Rachel Cook





Leider "nur" FHD"





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Toolman (11 Juli 2016)

:thx: für die letzten Werke :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (11 Juli 2016)

Sehr sexy :thx: dir :thumbup:


----------



## dianelized20 (11 Juli 2016)

:thx: für Juno, die Rachel ist auch ganz nett


----------



## userforusing (21 Juli 2016)

Katie Cassidy 
Man gibt das wenig Bilder von ihr 
Hat etwas länger gedauert als gedacht, daher nur das eine heute



 


​


----------



## Rolli (21 Juli 2016)

Reizend :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (22 Juli 2016)

Rosie Jones 
4K:thumbup:



 

​


----------



## Rolli (22 Juli 2016)

:thx: dir für sexy Rosie


----------



## userforusing (23 Juli 2016)

Passend zum Wetter, hab heute auch meinen Bikini angezogen 





Genevieve Morton 



 



Nina Agdal



 




 



Sandra Kubicka

Ziemlich miserabler Scan, eigentlich viel zu geringe Auflösung aber ich hab mal versucht noch was rauszuholen...



 



Victoria Germyn



 

​


----------



## Rolli (27 Juli 2016)

Reizende Ladys :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (6 Aug. 2016)

Anastasiya Scheglova







 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 

 



Carmella Rose 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (6 Aug. 2016)

:thx: dir für die süsse Anastasiya :thumbup:


----------



## userforusing (11 Aug. 2016)

kein Tag ohne..
Anastasiya Scheglova



 



Jessica Alba 

Promo Stills





 







4K :thumbup:








 

​


----------



## Toolman (11 Aug. 2016)

Jess geht immer :WOW:


----------



## userforusing (20 Aug. 2016)

Emma Watson 
bisschen experimentiert... idk






Genevieve Morton













Rita Ora





​


----------



## userforusing (25 Aug. 2016)

Avril Lavigne 4K :thumbup:



 



Jordana Brewster



 



Olivia Holt



 

​


----------



## Devilfish (25 Aug. 2016)

Schöne Wallpaper, besonderen Dank für Avril


----------



## userforusing (25 Aug. 2016)

Devilfish schrieb:


> Schöne Wallpaper, besonderen Dank für Avril



Sehr gerne.


----------



## Rolli (25 Aug. 2016)

Klasse wie immer :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (27 Aug. 2016)

Emma Watson



 



Katie Cassidy



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Aug. 2016)

:thx: für Olivia und Genevieve


----------



## Rolli (28 Aug. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (31 Aug. 2016)

Anastasiya Scheglova







 

​
Sehr bescheidene Quelldatei, ist also etwas körnig...​


----------



## dianelized20 (31 Aug. 2016)

:thx: für das fesche Madl


----------



## Rolli (31 Aug. 2016)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## userforusing (9 Okt. 2016)

Nach längerer Pause...


Rachel Cook


 

 


 

 
​


----------



## Rolli (9 Okt. 2016)

:thx: dir für die flotte Rachel


----------



## userforusing (18 Okt. 2016)

Emma Roberts 







Emily Kinney 





​


----------



## dianelized20 (18 Okt. 2016)

:thx: für die süße Emily


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Emma geht immer :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (19 Okt. 2016)

Alexis Ren



 




 



Emily Kinney



 

 

 

 

 



Emma Watson



 



Rachel Cook



 

​


----------



## Rolli (19 Okt. 2016)

Klasse ein dickes :thx: :thumbup:


----------



## SonyaMus (20 Okt. 2016)

:klasse: 

thanks for wallpapers


----------



## userforusing (23 Okt. 2016)

SonyaMus schrieb:


> thanks for wallpapers


You're welcome

Anastasiya Scheglova



 



Rachel Cook 
medic 4K und UHD :thumbup:



 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Rolli (23 Okt. 2016)

Wunderbar wieder mal :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (23 Okt. 2016)

:thx: für mehr Emily, die Rachel ist auch ganz nett


----------



## userforusing (24 Okt. 2016)

Avril Lavigne
paar oldies UHD und 4K :thumbup:





 

 

 







 

 

 




​


----------



## Rolli (24 Okt. 2016)

Avril geht immer  :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (30 Okt. 2016)

@Rolli: Dachte ich mir auch. :thumbup:

Rosie Jones




 

 

 

 

 

 







 

 

 

 

 

 
​


----------



## Toolman (30 Okt. 2016)

Schöne Rosie-Motive :thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (31 Okt. 2016)

:thx: dir für die reizende Rosie


----------



## userforusing (10 Nov. 2016)

Viel WQHD und 4K dabei:thumbup:

Cara Delevingne



 




 



Doutzen Kroes



 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 




Emma Roberts 



 



Katrina Bowden 
Sehr schlechte Qualität, war nicht mehr viel rauszuholen, aber ich dachte mir, was solls 


 



Lauren Cohan



 

 





 

 



Margot Robbie



 




 





Rosie H Whiteley



 


​


----------



## userforusing (15 Nov. 2016)

Rosie Jones



 




 


​


----------



## userforusing (26 Nov. 2016)

Das meiste recht bescheidene Qualität, is aber recht ruhig mit Bildern im Moment darum hab ich ein paar Sachen rausgekramt.

Alexis Ren



 



Anastasiya Scheglova



 



Chloe Bennet 



 




 



Elizabeth Henstridge



 



Marloes Horst



 


​


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2016)

Sehr schön :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (8 Jan. 2017)

Frohes neues noch!


Alexis Ren



 



Amber Heard 



 




 



Anastasiya Scheglova



 




 


​


----------



## Rolli (8 Jan. 2017)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## DatCeleb (15 Jan. 2017)

vielen dank


----------



## userforusing (17 Jan. 2017)

@DatCeleb: Sehr gerne.

Alles bisschen älter...


Avril Lavigne



 



Catrinel Menghia (hoffe ich doch )



 



Dioni Tabbers



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (17 Jan. 2017)

Letzten Post übersehen 

:thx: für Amber


----------



## Devilfish (17 Jan. 2017)

Danke für Avril


----------



## userforusing (17 Jan. 2017)

dianelized17 schrieb:


> Letzten Post übersehen


unverzeilich tssss



Devilfish schrieb:


> Danke für Avril



Gerne.
:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (18 Jan. 2017)

Klasse :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (22 Jan. 2017)

Anastasiya Scheglova



 






 ​


----------



## Rolli (24 Jan. 2017)

:thx: dir für die Süsse


----------



## userforusing (26 Jan. 2017)

Anastasiya Scheglova 
WQHD und 4K :thumbup:
(bis auf eins)









 



 

 

 



 

 

 





Nina Agdal 





 


 







​


----------



## Rolli (26 Jan. 2017)

:thx: dir für die reizenden Ladys


----------



## Toolman (27 Jan. 2017)

Sehr freizügig 
:thx:


----------



## userforusing (28 Jan. 2017)

Toolman schrieb:


> Sehr freizügig


So muss sein, mehr davon:

Olga Kaminska 



 



 

 




​


----------



## userforusing (29 Jan. 2017)

Rachel Cook 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (30 Jan. 2017)

Sexy die Olga :thx: dir


----------



## userforusing (1 Feb. 2017)

Nina Agdal 



 

​


----------



## Rolli (1 Feb. 2017)

:thx: dir für hot Nina


----------



## userforusing (3 Feb. 2017)

Amber Heard :thumbup:



 

​


----------



## dianelized20 (3 Feb. 2017)

Amber geht immer :thx:


----------



## userforusing (7 Feb. 2017)

Alexis Ren















 



Anastasiya Scheglova 












Lauren Cohan 
(beim 16\10er hab ich was vermurkst, Auflösung ist daher etwas geringer)





​


----------



## userforusing (15 Feb. 2017)

SI ist da :thumbup:


Barbara Palvin



 



Nina Agdal
(die SI Bilder gefallen mir aber dieses Jahr gar nicht )


 




 


​


----------



## userforusing (16 Feb. 2017)

Barbara Palvin



 


​


----------



## userforusing (20 Feb. 2017)

prokrasination 


Candice Swanepoel 
(mehr war mit der bescheidenen Qualität nicht drin, vielleicht kommt ja mal ein upgrade...)



 



Olivia Munn 
(noch auf der Platte gefunden, bischen älter)



 

 

 





 

 

 



Nina Agdal
(mangels SI)



 



Rachel Cook








 

 

 















​


----------



## Toolman (21 Feb. 2017)

Sehr schön. Vor allem Olivia love2


----------



## userforusing (1 März 2017)

Rachel Cook
Instagram :thumbup: - Entsprechend auch die Qualität 



 

 

 





 

 

 


​


----------



## userforusing (8 Apr. 2017)

So, wieder mal etwas mehr Zeit für Wallpaper :thumbup:

Anastasiya Scheglova



 

 

 

 

 

 





 

 

 

 

 





Beate Muska



 



Ekaterina Zueva



 

 






Rachel Cook



 

 

 

 




​


----------



## userforusing (23 Apr. 2017)

noch paar Sachen auf der Platte gefunden:thumbup:

Emma Stone



 



Nina Agdal



 



Summer Glau
(gabs ja hier noch gar nicht - Oldie, so hübsch )



 



Rachel Cook
(noch ein Instagram leftover)



 



Zoey Deutch 



 


​


----------



## userforusing (1 Mai 2017)

Avril Lavigne
mal wieder was von Instagram



 



Summer Glau



 


​


----------



## userforusing (15 Juni 2017)

Hier erstmal die Zusammenfassung von Mai



Anna Kendrick



 

 

Anastasiya Scheglova



 






 

Avril Lavigne



 

 


Emma Watson



 

 

Josephine Skriver



 

 

Kaya Scodelario



 



Nina Agdal



 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## userforusing (6 Juli 2017)

Schon wieder ein Monat rum. 
Zusammenfassung vom Juni:


Anna Opsal



 

​

Candice Swanepoel



 

​
Dioni Tabbers



 



Joy Corrigan



 



Gwendoline Taylor
Zwar schon etwas älter, aber gibt nur sehr wenig :thumbup:



 





 








Nina Agdal



 



Olivia Holt



 

​​​


----------



## Hehnii (16 Juli 2017)

Schöne Sachen dabei. 

Danke dafür! :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (26 Juli 2017)

sehr schöne Arbeiten


----------



## userforusing (3 März 2018)

So langsam kommt doch wieder mehr, muss mal meinen Ordner etwas aufrämen. Das letzte Monatsupdate liegt etwas zurück. Daher hier alles seit Juni 17 


Amber Heard

















 

 



 

 

 





Kayley Couco



 



Schwacher Scan als Quelle :thumbup:

Emma Roberts



 

​
Emma Watson







Emily Kinney



 

​
Isabelle Cornish

#Inhumans :thumbup:

Schon etwas älter love2



 

​

Martha Hunt



 






Rachel Cook​ 





​ 
:thumbup:


----------



## Rolli (17 März 2018)

Immer wieder gut :thx:


----------

